# Chaleur stove by Wallace Murray Corp.



## Krapson (Jan 4, 2019)

We bought a house with a Chaleur wood stove by Wallace Murray Corp. There is a knob for draft at the bottom. I'm not sure ours works. Does it turn or do you pull it? I'm new to the wood stove thing. Love, but finding it does not burn well, thinking the draft is not as open as it could be. Huge thanks! K


----------



## Jan Pijpelink (Jan 4, 2019)

Krapson said:


> We bought a house with a Chaleur wood stove by Wallace Murray Corp. There is a knob for draft at the bottom. I'm not sure ours works. Does it turn or do you pull it? I'm new to the wood stove thing. Love, but finding it does not burn well, thinking the draft is not as open as it could be. Huge thanks! K


Look here: https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/chaleur-wood-stove.158448/

I think you need to pull it. What have you tried so far?


----------



## Krapson (Jan 4, 2019)

Jan Pijpelink said:


> Look here: https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/chaleur-wood-stove.158448/
> 
> I think you need to pull it. What have you tried so far?


Yes, I tried pulling. It turns, but it does not seem to do anything!


----------



## Jan Pijpelink (Jan 4, 2019)

Krapson said:


> Yes, I tried pulling. It turns, but it does not seem to do anything!


Does it need cleaning? If there is a lot of ash or crap in the air intake, nothing much will happen. Let the stove cool down, remove the coals, if any, cool down some more and clean the air intake area, if cold enough with shopvac.


----------

